
Blockchain Could Help Musicians Make Money Again - kungfudoi
https://hbr.org/2017/06/blockchain-could-help-musicians-make-money-again
======
davidgerard
This is Imogen Heap still pushing her failed Mycelia initiative. Total
takings: $133.20. It literally got more press articles than paying customers.

Why Blockchain isn't a good fit for the music industry:
[https://rocknerd.co.uk/2017/04/27/why-spotify-wants-some-
blo...](https://rocknerd.co.uk/2017/04/27/why-spotify-wants-some-blockchain-
how-music-industry-blockchain-dreams-work/)

